# Julich Appreciation Thread



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Looks like the guy is stepping down.

I think Bobby was one of the nicest guys to ever race in the pro leagues. He never said anything bad about anyone and always had a smile. His third place in the tour was a shot in the arm when American cycling as at a low within the pro ranks. His time at TMobile nearly took him out of the sport, but to then come back under Riis and just kick but in the early spring stage races was like a phoenix riding from the ash. Too bad he never wore the stars ands stripes cause he would have done us all good. Anyone who hasn't seen it needs to watch that tour where Livingston and Julrich hung with the big boys on the climb, that was great as Hamsten was done, LeMond was gone and the American's had nobody in the monutains, till those two showed up.

Here's to Bobby . . . .


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, he actually won the Tour! See names of two guys who finished ahead of him. If he didnt win, then Pereiro didnt win. Julich is awesome, nice guy.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Well, he actually won the Tour! See names of two guys who finished ahead of him. If he didnt win, then Pereiro didnt win. Julich is awesome, nice guy.


I don't think that really counts unless they were stripped from their official positions.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Picture from Credit Agricole days.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

bigmig19 said:


> Well, he actually won the Tour! See names of two guys who finished ahead of him. If he didnt win, then Pereiro didnt win. Julich is awesome, nice guy.


True dat! The logic applies, even if ASO didn't apply it.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

velomonkey said:


> True dat! The logic applies, even if ASO didn't apply it.


No. Landis was caught red handed (or should that be red nutted?) and was stripped of his win.

Pantani and Ullrich did not fail any test in the 98 Tour. Totally different criteria.

By that logic you have to treat 99 the same. Strip LA too.

No positive = No disqualification. Full F***ing Stop.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Uhhh, somebody forgot to look up "red handed" in the dictionary. Red Handed is when they catch you WITH the drugs and/or putting them into your body. Otherwise all positives are only possible positives. If we were really serious about rightiousness we would unfleece evreyone retroactively who tests positive. Hows Riis doing? he's 100% guilty-he admitted it! I havent seen any ceremony giving his yella to some other fella. Hipocrisy=TDF.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

bigmig19 said:


> Uhhh, somebody forgot to look up "red handed" in the dictionary. Red Handed is when they catch you WITH the drugs and/or putting them into your body. Otherwise all positives are only possible positives. If we were really serious about rightiousness we would unfleece evreyone retroactively who tests positive. Hows Riis doing? he's 100% guilty-he admitted it! I havent seen any ceremony giving his yella to some other fella. Hipocrisy=TDF.


Very true, but 1996 was the peak of epo use at the Tour. Just look at the top 20 that year, about 75% of those riders are known to have doped, admitted, or were caught doping. In the 1998 Tour almost half of the riders withdrew from the race for various reasons, the most significant being a rider strike due to police raids and a general crackdown on doping. Not that it changes anything really but it's worth noting.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok, getting back on topic, Bobby J was one of my favorite pro's.

Everybody remember the Tour of California "spare wheel" story from this Feb?

And the rotor cranks?

And the spectacular crash in the first long TT of the 99 Tour? What a race that might've been - Bobby and Lance on the podium. Could've happened.


----------



## interested (Sep 21, 2005)

bigmig19 said:


> Uhhh, somebody forgot to look up "red handed" in the dictionary. Red Handed is when they catch you WITH the drugs and/or putting them into your body. Otherwise all positives are only possible positives. If we were really serious about rightiousness we would unfleece evreyone retroactively who tests positive. Hows Riis doing? he's 100% guilty-he admitted it! I havent seen any ceremony giving his yella to some other fella. Hipocrisy=TDF.


Actually ASO did strike Riis completely from the victory list. But since there was a 10 years statute of limitations they reinserted his name again. There is however an asterix (*) added to his name on the last official winner list I saw, noting that he had later admitted EPO usage. 
Riis clearly thought he would lose his win when he admitted he had used EPO and other PED's, not only during his 1996 win but also during the whole same decade.

At the time however ASO wasn't keen on handing the victory and the yellow jersey to the guy who came second that year since that rider was Jan Ullrich.

So a mixture of legal technicalities and the problem that everyone in top 20 that decade probably had jello thick blood because of EPO saved Riis for getting his victory palmares stripped from him, but it was not that they didn't try.


-- 
Regards


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*you forgot...*

...they instituted a rule because of him: no camelbaks. i always gave him props for using a camelbak during the TT.

was that crash way back in 99? feels like it didnt happen all that long ago. like in 2004 or 2005. maybe im thinkin of a different one. i remember watching him slide out on a corner and basically peel the flesh off his wrist. frankie andreau did an interview with him while he was in a hospital bed and gown (not frankie in a gown). it was awkward.
then again, what interview with frankie is not awkward? 



Creakyknees said:


> Ok, getting back on topic, Bobby J was one of my favorite pro's.
> 
> Everybody remember the Tour of California "spare wheel" story from this Feb?
> 
> ...


----------



## peter1 (Apr 10, 2002)

I remember that 98 Tour. Bobby was/is a great talent and once he got in a comfortable environment with CSC he really shined. Unfortunately he perhaps spent the prime of his career (a la Leipheimer) on teams that didn't know how to handle him. I hope he stays in the sport in some capacity.


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Everybody remember the Tour of California "spare wheel" story from this Feb?


https://forum.slowtwitch.com/gforum...871;page=1;mh=-1;;sb=post_latest_reply;so=ASC


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Always wanted a Look KG 281 because that's what Bobby rode. He was a very talented rider and his was a true pleasure watching his "renaissance" when he joined CSC a few years back.

Happy retirement Bobby J.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Sintesi said:


> Always wanted a Look KG 281 because that's what Bobby rode. He was a very talented rider and his was a true pleasure watching his "renaissance" when he joined CSC a few years back.
> 
> Happy retirement Bobby J.


I met Bobby J today. He was clearing out old clothes/equipment at the Lehigh Valley Velodrome swap meet. Super nice guy! Had pictures he was autographing for people who bought his stuff. Was donating all the proceeds to charity. Took time to talk to people all day. 

Happy retirement indeed.

Eric


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

Did he hint what at his retirement plans are?


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

he did not mention anything concrete. He was asked whether he could see himself doing tours and stuff like that and he said no. Nothing as far as working for a team, etc, though, no. He said his plans were "drinking beer and getting fat" although that was said tongue in cheek.


----------



## OctaBech (Aug 12, 2008)

What I really liked about Jullic was the way he talked to the press, going into details making the sport easier to understand.

I really hope he becomes a DS so we'll get to see him in more interviews.


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

What is a DS?


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

cb400bill said:


> What is a DS?


Director Sportif or Head Coach.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

cb400bill said:


> What is a DS?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directeur_sportif


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think Julich is perfect to lead US cycling in the years to come. Very accomplished, lasted a longtime, any up and coming rider would benefit from his knowledge...


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

I stumbled across this quote by Bobby from Velonews September 10, 2007 issue.
*
What do you see yourself doing after you retire?*

"I have been blessed as a pro. I don't have to run out and get a job at McDonald's in my first year. It's time to set down some roots for the family. I'd like to promote the sport. I could never be a sport director. If I am going to get paid less, I am not going to spend more days on the road as a sport director."


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I also saw Bobby J. at T-Town. He mentioned possibly doing broadcast work, nothing definite yet.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

*Julich interview*

The Two Johns Podcast did a great interview with Bobby (3 March 2008 episode) in which he talks about his O,Symmetric chainrings among other things. A very cool dude.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny, Bobby has always been one of my favorites. I remember in 1992, his team folded and it was too late to get another contract, for the whole season, he paid out of his pocket to go to the important races, even selling his old bike at the local shop. I think he was in Europe the next year.

I interviewed him last year at the Tour of California, afterward he refused to sign the release (which allows me to broadcast it) and gave me a dismissal like I was an idiot in front of about 100 people. I think his last few years were more stressful than others and I wish him the best.

Sometimes people aren't always in the best state of mind, it is their job and I am sure it gets stressful.

(Or, I am probably just an idiot)

Brian


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Guess we've got our answer now as to what Bobby J will be doing next year...

http://www.velonews.com/article/84853/julich-takes-management-role-with-saxo-bank

Rider Development Manager

Glad to see Bobby staying involved in the sport.

Eric


----------



## travis.dubose (Sep 25, 2005)

Met him at the Tour of California back in February. Stopped to take a picture and eve put up with my awkward conversation skills for like 10 minutes. The way he transitioned from a GC guy to domestique without crying about it gets him huge points in my book. Great bike racer, even nicer guy.


----------

